# Water Quality for SW Ohio area



## Tee

*Lakes*

LAKE REPORTS


Ceasers Creek Lake Information 


East Fork - W. H. Harsha 


CJ Brown 


Winton Woods 


Paint Creek Lake Info 


Paint Creek Current Stage 


*River Data*
Daily Streamflow Conditions - Ohio


*Weather*

SW Ohio Weather Click on a county.


----------



## rogerd

thanks- good info.


----------



## catmaster

thanks that nice info.


----------



## fishfinder

how about cowan and paint creek.


----------



## River Dweller20

Yeah, how about paint creek? Thanks for what you gave us.


----------



## Tee

If anyone has a link please post and I'll update the 1st post in this thread.....


----------



## BlueBoat98

Cowan is not listed because it is not a "Corps of Engineers" project. These are projects in the Louisville District of the Corps. Paint Creek and many others further East are in the Huntington District. Their link is http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wq/lkcond.html

MC


----------



## fishfinder

thanks good info


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff

Thanks Tee, nice to see the temps at different levels, and oxygen levels.
Any clues as to whether Hybrids at East Fork/Harsha lake would be hanging right at the depth the oxygen level goes from about 1 to 7?
Thanks
LMJeff


----------



## angelus40

tee you might wanna change winton woods to West Fork Lake


----------



## crappie12

tee, how often is the lake quality data updated? Every time I access the CC quality link I keep getting the Sept 5 graph and data. Is there another way to access the data maybe? Thanks.


----------



## BlueBoat98

There does not seem to be a real schedule for the water quality data. I've seen it be as little as five days and as much as 5 months or more over the winter. The one up right now for C.J. is Sept 11. Before that was one on Sept 6 but that's not common. During the summer you will usually see an update every 1 to 2 weeks. The lake levels and flow data are almost always updated daily. Sometimes they miss over the weekend.

MC


----------



## bassman1976

when will they start updating for this year


----------



## BlueBoat98

Well, it's been over 6 months since their last update on October 3. I guess it doesn't matter much over the winter but it would be valuable at this time of year when we are watching for trigger points in water temp for fish movements. It's particularly valuable in the summer when monitoring O2 content at various depths. I would check it nearly every day if it were kept up to date. I just don't think that reporting this data is a very high priority for the corps and they just report it when someone thinks of it or they get around to it.

There is a "Have a Question?" link on this page. http://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/cjbl/ Perhaps if several of us asked nicely they would give it more attention.

MC


----------



## bassman1976

ill do it like you said it would be nice to know this time of year


----------



## BlueBoat98

I heard from the Corps today about when they will begin temperature and Oxygen reports. These will start the week of May 14 and then be updated weekly until October. They feel this coincides with the stratification and "turnover" and is more useful in that window. The corps also uses this data to determine which of the gates they open in the discharge tower. When the surface water is warm they discharge from the bottom to keep Buck Creek cooler and better for the aquatic life.

MC


----------



## fishmason

Are the temps updated?


----------



## BlueBoat98

Sorry, they haven't even thought about that. It could easily be 6 - 8 weeks before they start keeping those current. And "current" only means once a week. CJ still shows October 22 and CC and EF are from early December. 

We do know that CJ is right around 40 degrees because some guys have been out there and the DNR guys have been checking it when they do the Walleye nets.

MC


----------



## fishmason

thanks i just wanted to see if the water temps were fishable


----------



## ryanhipsher

Crappie fishing is booming right now! I have been tearing them up at caesar's creek lake and east fork. I have pictures on my website of the ones I have caught in November. They are nice slabs. 

The water temp. at both lakes was around 44 or 46 degrees. The air on the other hand was pretty chilly, but just stick with it and bring home the crappie! 

I travel to different lakes every weekend, but these are my local ones. Check out my website and take a look for yourself.

**********************.net

see ya on the water,
Ryan


----------



## Nightprowler

thanks for the updates


----------



## johnnywalleye

why post messages from 2009? iT's hard enough catch fish in 2010; Is it really bad in St Marys?


----------



## Buckeye Bear 53

Nice hybird LM Jeff. Look forward to fishing with you & Mystic again in spring 2011.


----------



## steelheader57

fish,fish,


----------



## RetiredScout

Hate it when the weather changes!


----------



## ohiooutdoors365

yea but they always bite


----------



## crappiedude

Mods may want to change the sticky. The old site doesn't work anymore, try this

http://155.80.93.250/wc/reports/lkreport.html


----------



## bkr43050

crappiedude said:


> Mods may want to change the sticky. The old site doesn't work anymore, try this
> 
> http://155.80.93.250/wc/reports/lkreport.html


Done. Good catch Dude!!


----------



## Natejohnson561

Go fish or go home!


----------



## daddycraw

went to citizens water quality meeting and annual report yesterday. they monitor streams in the gmr watershed. the ohio river was the cleanest stream sampled followed by the wwr


----------



## boatmotorjim1

Tee said:


> *Lakes*
> 
> LAKE REPORTS I WAS AT EAST FORK SUNDAY THE WATER WAS EXTREMELY HIGH . I ALSO NOTICED THE EPA BOAT WAS IN THE AREA OUT FROM THE BEACH TAKING WATER SAMPLES .
> Fork - W. H. Harsha
> 
> 
> CJ Brown
> 
> 
> Winton Woods
> 
> 
> Paint Creek Lake Info
> 
> 
> Paint Creek Current Stage
> 
> 
> *River Data*
> Daily Streamflow Conditions - Ohio
> 
> 
> *Weather*
> 
> SW Ohio Weather Click on a county.


----------

